# Melting Styrofoam Question?



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok, Im just about to melt away some of the styro on my BG and I want to know the concensus. Should I use Acetone or should I use a torch? I'd have more control with a torch but I've heard its not as healthy. What are the issues with each method? Quicker responses would be helpful as Im likely to do this tonight. Cheers.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

id be affraid that the acetone would be stored in the styro vs melting. *** seen threads of people with melted styro and no issues at all.

D


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

Torch


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok sounds good Im gonna torch. Hope you guys are right. *** read a lot and have read plusses and minuses of both. I'll just be sure to cover the torched area as best I can with silicone or something to be safe. Cheers.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

i would go torch, i used it for mine. you can check the link here.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I think it's very clear that acetone does not cause any chemical changes in the styrene plastic that styrofoam is made from, just melting it so trapped air can escape and leave the solid plastic, and that acetone cannot become a trapped residue in the foam since it will soften the plastic and find its way out instantaneously.

Torching will chemically change some of the plastic and create partial combustion residues so it becomes critical to completely seal the torched background. There is also more risk of injury and property damage in torching. Using acetone does require good ventilation or even better an appropriate vapor recovery system. That said, either is a great improvement on the old method used in the '70's.


----------



## nipzie (Nov 24, 2008)

I suggested acetone before to you because I have had issues with a torch. Both are nasty and need ventilation, but rinsing with water after using acetone is easier than the torch for me. When I attempted to use a torch the gases created from burning the styrofoam while in deep indents often smothered out the flame by displacing the oxygen needed to fuel the torch. The gas seems to be heavier than air as I was burning downward, if you have a table to set it up on so that you can burn it sideways, you may not encounter what I did.

By the way, Mcdaphnia, which method of the 70's are you referring to?


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Turns out I wasnt ready to torch last night. Had to smooth the edges of my BG since its in three pieces so they butted up together with as little a noticeable seem as possible. I've had to create a "fence" around the edges and Im going to put a little more concrete on all the edges up against the fence so I get a nice square poor. Once this phase is done the front is essentially complete and I'll melt away the back.

I think Im going to use a torch because I got a nice little hand one that I can use. Tomorrow is gonna be a bit warmer of a day so it'll present a good opportunity to torch it. I'll just torch slightly less than I want removed and then cut away an extra half inch with a knife so that I cut out the torched area. Then I'll flood it with cement so it should be covered/removed completely.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

nipzie said:


> I suggested acetone before to you because I have had issues with a torch. Both are nasty and need ventilation, but rinsing with water after using acetone is easier than the torch for me. When I attempted to use a torch the gases created from burning the styrofoam while in deep indents often smothered out the flame by displacing the oxygen needed to fuel the torch. The gas seems to be heavier than air as I was burning downward, if you have a table to set it up on so that you can burn it sideways, you may not encounter what I did.
> 
> By the way, Mcdaphnia, which method of the 70's are you referring to?


 The gasses you mention from burning styrofoam are toxic and can quickly debilitate a person before they can escape from a fire. Styrofoam generates more than ninety different hazardous chemicals while burning, including dioxins.

The method that was used commercially back in the seventies to create those horrendous styrofoam backgrounds painted in flourescent reds, greens, and other glowing colors is the one I was thinking of. The waste product it produced was explosive. Please don't try it. I suspect it was one of the many waste products dumped into rivers back then.


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

Just use a wire brush, it will come off really fast. If you need to go faster, put a wire cup brush on a handheld grinder.


----------

